# Help?



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey!

I need some help choosing a pet. I would love a Roborovski Hamster and I have done all my research, know all about them. But I was wondering, are there any other small pets (ones that I would be able to handle) that *are not nocturnal?* The one thing I am concerned about is having the hamster, and it being asleep all day and awake all night!!!

Any suggestions?

Also, I would like small animals and please don't say Guinea Pigs!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

robos are very fast, and if you arent used to them i wouldnt recommend them if you want something to handle
for a first time hamster owner i would recommend a syrian

what about gerbils, they are awake in the daytime and are very friendly little creatures


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Have you thought about researching into getting a couple rescue Degu's?

Degu's are diurnal so they are awake when we are, and they are such fun to watch chattering to each other 

And with patience they love to climb all over you and have a cuddle


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't forget rats. They are very intelligent, like to be handled and are awake during the day assuming there's something to be awake for


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> Also, I would like small animals and please don't say Guinea Pigs!!!


oh why not?  they are very sweet little things

I would second Rhi on getting rats. I love my three boys to pieces and they are very entertaining to watch and play with.


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks all for the help so far. I would like rats, but my mum can't stand them (Don't know why, I adore them!) and won't allow them in the house. 
Degu's sound cool, I'm tied between robo's and degu's. 
I have some experience with robos, as my cousin has them and I look after them sometimes.
Can I ask you opinion on what you think of chipmunks?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't recommend chipmonks, they need a lot of care and stimulation and they are much more of a watchy pet than one you can handle.
Personally I don't think Chipmonks should be kept in cages but thats a whole new story lol.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a shame your mum won't let you have rats. My girls are awake any time I'm near theit cage.

Degus are lovely animals. They're a little rat like in their behaviour, but the degus at college weren't as snuggly as the rats. You could also consider chinchillas. Some of them like to be handled, but others don't.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Degus make wonderful pets. They are generally friendly and very entertaining to watch. If you do get them though, be sure to understand the dietary requirements as degus in particular are prone to diabetes. Best af luck and PM me anytime. x


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

manic rose said:


> oh why not?  they are very sweet little things
> 
> I would second Rhi on getting rats. I love my three boys to pieces and they are very entertaining to watch and play with.


I have had guinea pigs 3 ties before, and they didn't last very long. I think I jinxed them

I think I have decided to get roborovski hamsters, and maybe next year a degu. Thank you for all the help! And I checked out the pics of your animals and they are all adorable!!!


----------



## Mousewoman (Aug 4, 2011)

Get female mice (they enjoy each others company) they do tend to sleep during the day but are not apposed to being woken up!! mine are active at different times! two are always awake in the day the other two are a bit more sleepy. by the way mice are not nocternal they are most active at dusk and dawn. you my find by just closing the curtains they will wake. had a hamster years ago , much less active than mice in day. . . . . .


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> I have had guinea pigs 3 ties before, and they didn't last very long. I think I jinxed them
> 
> I think I have decided to get roborovski hamsters, and maybe next year a degu. Thank you for all the help! And I checked out the pics of your animals and they are all adorable!!!


NB Degus should never be kept alone as they are very sociable animals.
Good luck and piccies please!


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

I will be getting roborovski hamsters sometime in september! I'll be sure to post pictures!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> Hey!
> 
> I need some help choosing a pet. I would love a Roborovski Hamster and I have done all my research, know all about them. But I was wondering, are there any other small pets (ones that I would be able to handle) that *are not nocturnal?* The one thing I am concerned about is having the hamster, and it being asleep all day and awake all night!!!
> 
> ...


ferrets...get some ferrets...great pets...


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Iv had several robos, they are the cutest little things but are mega fast. I wouldnt recommend as first time hamster but if you've had experience with them go ahead. Once mines got used to me they were excellent, Buddy was my first robo after many syrians & at first he was very fast but he slowed down a fair bit the more he got used to me & was happy to get out his cage. I had read that they constantly run & dont sit with you, mines would happily lie down for a pet while watching tv  
After having a few single robos on there own I thought I would get two since they can live in pairs, how wrong was I! I had to separate the two before it ended in a death & pets at home couldnt have cared less when I had to go buy a new cage. Once separated Chubs & Scruff lived happily on their own. 
Im now back to having a Syrian (Nibbles) & iv got to say I think I prefer the bigger hamster


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm going to get 2 robo's, a boy and a girl, and call them Pepsi and Max!!!


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you wanting to keep them together? If so same sex pairs would avoid obvious problems


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> Hey!
> 
> I need some help choosing a pet. I would love a Roborovski Hamster and I have done all my research, know all about them. But I was wondering, are there any other small pets (ones that I would be able to handle) that *are not nocturnal?* The one thing I am concerned about is having the hamster, and it being asleep all day and awake all night!!!
> 
> ...


You can train hamsters to get up earlier you know..

If it was a first time pet I would say a rat.. or some mice.. Mice are very active and great to watch when they have loads of toys and are easy to handle if you get them from babies.. Also they don't tend to try and do the biggest leaps out of your hands when they want to go exploring..


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> I'm going to get 2 robo's, a boy and a girl, and call them Pepsi and Max!!!


if you want to keep them together you NEED to get 2 of the same sex, hamsters have no concept of what is good for them and you will end up with the female breeding herself to death and you will be over run with hamsters +10 or so hamsters every 20 days or so from 1 male female pair, if you dont get them from a good breeder either all those pups could have genetic issues

when keeping animals we need to do our best to keep them safe, and that means keeping males and females apart, unless neutered (but hamsters are much too small to neuter)


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

^ Agreed. :/ With hamsters there is usually a small window of opportunity to breed them at about 4-6 months old, when the risks are probably at their lowest. Anything before and after often causes a lot of stress (more than usual), particulary to the female, which often decreases their life expectancy.

Hamsters can be diurnal, nocturnal, or even crepuscular depending on when you handle them. If you choose to handle your robos at 6pm every single night, chances are that's when they will start to wake up naturally.


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok. I'll get same sex.
Which sex do you think I should get? Two fems or two males?Thank you for al the advice


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> Ok. I'll get same sex.
> Which sex do you think I should get? Two fems or two males?Thank you for al the advice


I had 2 female robos, sisters, and they fought so bad I had to separate them  not sure if this is a common problem


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Rats are adorable and if handled every day will sit on your shoulder and chill out.

I was terrified of Rats and then my darling son decided he wanted one. He has always been responsible and caring so he did his research and i did mine.

Then we got one, then two...then we had 12 in a massive converted parrot cage that had a run out of it all over the room.

Rabbits are a good option but you do need to handle them every day.

Degus are adorable but like to be kept in pairs i believe.


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, I heard males were better as they fought less, yet I heard soon after that females fought less! I don't know what to do!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

with robos sex makes no difference, it is all down to the individual hamsters


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

im thinking two girls


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

manic rose said:


> I had 2 female robos, sisters, and they fought so bad I had to separate them  not sure if this is a common problem


I had two male robos that did the exact same


----------

